# little yellow fellow!



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Gotta love those lashes right"8)


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice dude, do you keep these?


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Zimey said:


> Very nice dude, do you keep these?


Yah mate! a joy to keep these wee fellows!


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweet dude, how many you keep? Plan on breeding?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Awwh wee diddy things. What cuties. Looking good


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

they are stunning! :flrt: whats their venom like?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Look like youngsters how old?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> they are stunning! :flrt: whats their venom like?


Bites from eyelash vipers" can couse severe local pain! with local swelling" and possible blistering" with oozing from fang marks! Necrosis is certainly a possibility! To my nolege" no deaths have bean recorded in first world countries! but in its home range" bites are significant" and fatalities have accurred!

So not that bad really" but still a dwa" and not to be fooled with!


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Look like youngsters how old?


yah" baby"s around 5 month old!


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

jonny cichla said:


> Bites from eyelash vipers" can couse severe local pain! with local swelling" and possible blistering" with oozing from fang marks! Necrosis is certainly a possibility! To my nolege" no deaths have bean recorded in first world countries! but in its home range" bites are significant" and fatalities have accurred!
> 
> *So not that bad really*" but still a dwa" and not to be fooled with!


I wouldn't class it as that, it's due to the more advanced medical facilities that there hasn't been fatalaties in first world countries. As you said, deaths do occur in their home range.


----------

